# Guild Wars 2 - Grafikfehler



## rotsono (4. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hey,

Seit kurzer Zeit habe ich komische Grafikfehler beim spielen am Anfang  ist es wie ein komisches blinken einzelner Texturen doch um so länger  ich spiele umso schlimmer wird es ist ziemlich schwer zu erklären  deswegen habe ich mal ein paar Screens gemacht.Die Screens sind nach ca.  7h~ spielen. 

Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7950 2 Monate alt~


----------



## KonterSchock (4. April 2013)

probier mal ein anderen treiber aus.


----------



## hodenbussard (4. April 2013)

Temperaturen sind im grünen Bereich,Treiber aktuell ????


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. April 2013)

Was sagen denn die Temps?
Verrat uns ausserdem noch deinen Treiber.

Für mich sieht das nach missglückter Speicherübertaktung aus.


----------



## rotsono (4. April 2013)

Treiber sind laut AMDDriverDownloader und Systemsteuerung alle Aktuell.Temperaturen wären nett wenn mir dazu jemand ein geeignetes Programm schicken könnte um das zu checken.Was die Speicherübertaktung angeht kann ich ausschließen habe davon keine Ahnung wie sowas funktionieren sollte und jemand anders war auch nicht an der Grafikkarte dran ausser mir selbst habe sie auch selbst eingebaut..könnte da was schief gelaufen sein?Kann man da überhaupt was falsch machen?


----------



## Robonator (4. April 2013)

HWMonitor oder GPU-Z eignet sich dazu gut.


----------



## rotsono (4. April 2013)

Laut HWMonitor sind die Temps bei Value: 40° Min: 29° Max: 44° 
und ich hab Gw2 ca. 5 Minuten laufen lassen.Ich werd das Programm erstmal laufen lassen und schauen wie hoch die Temps sind wenn es wieder auftritt.

EDIT: 1h läuft jetzt und das mit dem blinken hat angefangen Temps: 44° Min: 29° Max: 53°


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. April 2013)

Mh, dann würd ich sie in RMA geben.
Und ja man kann was beim Einbauen falsch machen, zum Beispiel sich nicht vorher selbst kurz zu Erden um ggf. statische Ladungen los zu werden, hat man das nicht gemacht und packt die Kontakte ungünstig an und die Entladung ist stark genug kann da schon etwas kaputt gehen.

Und zu den Temps, ich glaube nicht das dass die korrekten Temperaturen sind, ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das die Karte "nur" 53°C warm wird, auch wenn es nur Spielelast ist, es sei denn die ist unter Wasser.


----------



## rotsono (4. April 2013)

Also sollte ich sie lieber einschicken?
Zu den Temps hab ein Screen davon gemacht und in den Anhang gepackt..Ich vermittel nur das was da steht mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## rotsono (4. April 2013)

Hab jetzt auch mal das andere Programm durchlaufen lassen leider kann ich mit den ganzen Zahlen etc nichts anfangen hoffe aber der eine oder andere kann was damit anfangen.


----------



## rotsono (5. April 2013)

Wirklich keiner mehr der noch irgendwelche ideen hat?


----------



## drebbin (13. Mai 2013)

Wenn du noch immer Probleme hast,dann mach gpu-z auf Und starte das spiel,und schaue immer mal wieder nach wie die Temperatur ist,dein gezeigtes ist im Desktop Modus und daher ohne aussage.
Wenn Du die Möglichkeit von Garantie hast rate ich dir diese zu nutzen.wenn Du das nicht möchtest probieren über den "msi afterburner" den takt vom Chip,bzw vom Speicher etwas herabzusetzen und teste dann erneut


----------

